# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  درايور پرينتر سوزني

## aryajonbesh

با سلام خدمت دوستان خوبم.
دوستان بنده يك پرينتري دارم با نام "Star sp212" كه يك پرينتر سوزني هست. مشكلي كه بنده با اين پرينتر دارم اين هست كه حروف فارسي و يا عربي رو چاپ نميكنه. درايورش هم نصب كردم اما بازهم نشد. سيستم عامل هم ويندوز 98 هست. در ضمن اين رو هم بگم كه نبايد ويندوز و پرينتر تغيير كنند بلكه بايد مشكل همين مدل رو حل كنم. آيا راه حلي هست كه مشكل بنده حل بشه و يا بايد درايور نويسي انجام بدم؟ البته من با درايور نويسي آشنايي ندارم.
ممنون ميشم از دوستاني كه بنده رو راهنمايي بفرمايند.

----------


## tdkhakpur

به نظرم باید فایل تنظیمات رو داخل پرینتر لود کنید اون پرینتری که دارید باهاش کار میکنید رو نمیدونم چه حالتی داره اما اگه تفاوتی با اصول کار پرینترهای دیگه که سوزنی هستن نداشته باشه باید فایل باینری که مخصوص تنظیم یا ریست پرینتر هست رو باز کنید و از اول تا آخر بایت به بایت به پرینتر ارسال کنید تا عمل آغازش پرینتر شروع بشه.
برای epson2170 فایل زیر ارسال میشه

----------


## aryajonbesh

با تشكر از دوست خوبم tdkhakpur.
دوست عزيز اگر زحمتي نيست ميتونيد يك خورده بيشتر توضيح بديد. من دقيقا بايد چيكار كنم.
ممنون ميشم از همكاريتون. با تشكر صميمانه.

----------


## aryajonbesh

يك Manual مفصلي هم داره كه لينكش رو اينجا ميذارم تا بلكه فرجي بشه.

لينك دانلود:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...X2e89yGgNcXzvg
با تشكر

----------


## tdkhakpur

با برنامه زیر میتونید فایل تنظیمات یا هر نوع فایلی که داشتید رو به پرینتر ارسال کنید برنامه رو اجرا کنید پارامترها رو از شما میگیره.
نام فایل باینری و شماره پورت رو بهش بدید تا بتونه فایل رو ارسال کنه.

----------


## aryajonbesh

tdkhakpur جان ممنون از حسن توجه ات.
حتما تستش ميكنم تا ببينم چي ميشه. بازهم از زحماتت ممنونم.

----------


## aryajonbesh

tdkhakpur جان قبل از هر چيزي ميخواستم بپرسم كه اون تنظيماتي رو كه مد نظرت هست رو از كجابايد بيارم؟ بعدشم اون فايل CFG كه زحمتشو كشيده بودي رو اگه از همون استفاده كنم براي اين نوع پرينتر جواب ميده؟ منظورم پرينتر "Star sp212" هست.
با كمال تشكر

----------


## aryajonbesh

سلام، جناب خاكپور بنده همه اون كارهايي رو كه گفتيد انجام دادم و از همون فايل CFG چاپگر Epson هم استفاده كردم اما نشد، به نظر شما بايد چيكار كنم؟
اگه لطف كنيد و بنده رو راهنمايي بفرمايين ممنون ميشم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

همونطور که گفتم بعضی از چاپگرهای سوزنی مثل همون مدل 1070 اپسون که قبلا گفتن امکان نصب فون فارسی یا هر فون دیگه ای رو ندارن تا جایی هم که می دونم مربوط به بافر یا Rom چاپگر هست که این امکان رو در اختیار شما نمی زاره من خودم یه مدتی با همین LQ1070 درگیر بودم تا توی Dos پرینت فارسی بگیرم ولی نشد که نشد

----------


## tdkhakpur

> به نظر شما بايد چيكار كنم؟


باید به سایت همون پرینتر یه نگاهی بندازید البته روش ارسال داده ها رو میتونید تغییر بدید مثلا تبدیل به تصویرذ کنید بعد ارسالش کنید.
باز این ضمیمه زیر هم فونت رو برای پرینتر eps تنظیم میکنه ارسال کنید شاید جواب گرفتید

----------


## aryajonbesh

سلام دوست خوبم، تمامي اين را هايي رو كه گفتيد رو امتحان كردم اما نشد.

مختصري از مشخصات پرينتر "Star sp212" :
Printing method: Serial impact dot matrix
Print direction: Bi-directional
Number of head pins: 7 wires
Number of print columns: 42 columns, 16 CPI
Character set: ASCII 96 (characters)
Special characters 64
IBM special characters 83
International characters 12
Font configuration 7 (Half dots) ´ 7 or 9 (Half dots) ´ 7

----------


## aryajonbesh

سلام دوست خوبم، تمام راه هايي رو كه زحمت كشيديد و فرموديد رو امتحان كردم اما نشد.

مختصري از مشخصات پرينتر star sp212 :
Printing method: Serial impact dot matrix
Print direction: Bi-directional
Number of head pins: 7 wires
Number of print columns: 42 columns, 16 CPI
Character set: ASCII 96 (characters)
Special characters 64
IBM special characters 83
International characters 12
Font configuration 7 (Half dots) ´ 7 or 9 (Half dots) ´ 7

----------


## aryajonbesh

از دوستان كسي نيست بتونه بنده رو راهنماييي كنه؟ خيلي لنگم. ممنون ميشم از دوستاني كه لطف كنند بنده رو راهنمايي كنند.

----------


## hassan p.b

سلام
من هم با یک star a3 تحت داس همین مشکل را دارم این پرینتر تحت ویندوز قسمت آن لاین روشن و پرینتر آماده پرینت میشه ولی تحت داس هیچ یک از کلید هاش عمل نمی کنه ما از نر م افزار نگاره می خواهیم پرینت بگیریم نرم افزار پازار تحت داس خودش فارسی ساز دارد
با تشکر
حسن
www.airship.blogfa.com

----------

